# how much time do you save using a snap cutter



## GO Remodeling (Apr 5, 2005)

I get into this discussion every once in a while. How much time do you save snap cutting tile vs. wet cutting? What percent ?


----------



## Metro M & L (Jun 3, 2009)

I only like using a snap cutter for subway. Never had good luck with larger format. But when you can I think it save five hours on a shower surround.


----------



## smeagol (May 13, 2008)

With a good one with built in measure I'd say 60%. 75% for repeat cuts when you set your stops.


----------



## MarkJames (Nov 25, 2012)

...


----------



## CarpenterSFO (Dec 12, 2012)

On a small job in a condo where we can't use a saw, lots, maybe 50%. We snap cut and lay everything we can, then make templates to cut the few difficult remaining pieces back at the shop overnight. We can try to make that a single cutting session with the saw. If we wet saw everything we'll have multiple trips to the shop.

On a large job, lots - let's say 20%. The setter can mark pieces and either snap them or hand them to a helper who can snap them right away.

On a small job (a powder room) with easy use of the saw, not much at all. You have a bunch of small complicated cuts that might have required the saw anyway, so it's set up, and you only have a few straight cuts that you can snap.

I snap cut as much as possible, partly because it's easier on my ears.


----------



## Spencer (Jul 6, 2005)

CarpenterSFO said:


> I snap cut as much as possible, partly because it's easier on my ears.


After getting used to hearing protection I can't run my dewalt tile saw without some kind of protection. It is so loud I can hardly take it.

You're gonna be deaf as a post if you do that to much. :thumbup:


----------



## BlueRidgeGreen (Apr 21, 2012)

How are they on stone....limestone, marble, slate...etc?

Most of my work is natural stone and I wonder if snappers perform well.

50-60% on a shower?...I can't imagine how.

Set up and break down?

You still have to "cut" each tile. I still haven't bought one, but I have about 2,000 sq. of porcelain floor tile to do, so I may break down and get one. That is where I could see it being nice. I still can't imagine an exposed cut with a snapper......


----------



## kevjob (Aug 14, 2006)

BlueRidgeGreen said:


> How are they on stone....limestone, marble, slate...etc?
> 
> Most of my work is natural stone and I wonder if snappers perform well.
> 
> ...


No go on stone as far I have seen. I used a wet saw for all my cuts when I tiled. My last tile sub used snapper. Tile edges were snapped then honed with stone and they were straight and clean. 

Saved him alot of time on 2nd floor baths. He would use wet saw for sliced pebbled shower floor and natural stone tiles and accent bands. We only use Rondec and he cut that on wet saw as well.


----------



## GO Remodeling (Apr 5, 2005)

I've used snap cutter on trav and marble. Repeated passes with cutter then instead of snapping with cutter arm, I hold the piece down slightly tipping it then strike the otherside with my forearm. Those aren't for exposed cuts. Against the wall cuts only. Btw, you'll break a few more tile that way.


----------



## GO Remodeling (Apr 5, 2005)

Snap cutter will pay for itself on 2000 sqft easily. You'd be crazy not to get one.


----------



## PrecisionFloors (Jan 24, 2006)

olzo55 said:


> Snap cutter will pay for itself on 2000 sqft easily. You'd be crazy not to get one.


Yeah. It's worth it to me just to not have to walk back and forth to a wet saw and the cleanup afterward... Even if time was equal. How someone can set ceramic on a regular basis and not own one is beyond me.


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman (Jun 29, 2009)

for a simple square layout with all cuts on a wall then it has to be 60%-70% quicker. i still take my tilesaw though in case i need it for more accurate cuts.


----------



## Donnie D. (Feb 27, 2013)

Its saves me alot of time.I would say at least 50%


----------



## GO Remodeling (Apr 5, 2005)

PrecisionFloors said:


> Yeah. It's worth it to me just to not have to walk back and forth to a wet saw and the cleanup afterward... Even if time was equal. How someone can set ceramic on a regular basis and not own one is beyond me.


Which cutter do you have Paul? I have a ISHI big clunker. 20 + years old. Maybe time for a new one.


----------



## njremodeler (Dec 22, 2013)

in my opinion . if you are doing a wall where all the cuts wold be the same i would say a wet saw would work better (and a straight layout). you make the cuts one time .
If there is designs you and the walls need adjustments you might use a tile cutter(snaper)
A SIGMA would be a great tool to have .


----------



## njremodeler (Dec 22, 2013)

olzo55 said:


> I've used snap cutter on trav and marble. Repeated passes with cutter then instead of snapping with cutter arm, I hold the piece down slightly tipping it then strike the otherside with my forearm. Those aren't for exposed cuts. Against the wall cuts only. Btw, you'll break a few more tile that way.


true and tried


----------



## PrecisionFloors (Jan 24, 2006)

olzo55 said:


> Which cutter do you have Paul? I have a ISHI big clunker. 20 + years old. Maybe time for a new one.


Ishi Big Clinker, Sigma 2C3, QEP Brutus, Superior 6". Sigma and the Ishi are the only ones that really get used though. I've set many a floor with nothing but my Sigma and Makita 4" grinder....


----------



## PrecisionFloors (Jan 24, 2006)

njremodeler said:


> in my opinion . if you are doing a wall where all the cuts wold be the same i would say a wet saw would work better (and a straight layout). you make the cuts one time .
> If there is designs you and the walls need adjustments you might use a tile cutter(snaper)
> A SIGMA would be a great tool to have .


Showers are different animals. I haven't seen a modern shower that you don't need the saw for at some point. If you have to set it up at all, you might as well do it from the beginning and be done with it. Floors though are where snap cutters save a tremendous amount of time.


----------



## njremodeler (Dec 22, 2013)

Lately I be been doing only Showers. Not many floors. Also the floors I've done have been stone work. So my tomecanic that cuts about 24 " tile has been sitting for a while. I use my 13 inch sigma. But the porcelain is such a hard material that I still need the wetsaw


----------



## Donnie D. (Feb 27, 2013)

I use my Ishi as much as possible..Some tile just wont snap easily tho..Some very dense porcelain just dont snap straight


----------



## charimon (Nov 24, 2008)

I almost broke out my wet saw yesterday. I had 100+ ft to custom bullnose for 2 different sets, both using 12x24", The Bulldog makes a better profile aginst saw cut edges than either Factory edge or snapped edge. But running it through twice cleaned it up with out setting up an other machine.

I think the biggest things that you need to consider with "how much time you save" is how much time do you spend securing, storing, setting up, breaking down and cleaning up water mess.

Having a snap cutter on a job to supplement a wet saw will speed your installations.
Developing grinder skills and changing tecniques so you can leave the wetsaw at home will mode you to a whole different level of speed.


----------



## PrecisionFloors (Jan 24, 2006)

charimon said:


> I almost broke out my wet saw yesterday. I had 100+ ft to custom bullnose for 2 different sets, both using 12x24", The Bulldog makes a better profile aginst saw cut edges than either Factory edge or snapped edge. But running it through twice cleaned it up with out setting up an other machine.
> 
> I think the biggest things that you need to consider with "how much time you save" is how much time do you spend securing, storing, setting up, breaking down and cleaning up water mess.
> 
> ...


Couldn't have said it better!


----------



## Buildernick (Aug 6, 2013)

I rarely use my wet saw, its such a pain in the ass to transport/set up/clean up that I'd rather not use it if at all possible. Pretty much all ceramic and porcelain I can cut with a big Sigma and besides the snapper is so much faster, pick up the tile, mark it and snap its done. for pretty much everything else I use a 4" mini grinder with a thin Rubi diamond tile cutting blade. With practice and care I can get hand cuts almost as good as the wet saw, certainly as good as will ever be noticed. I would never use the snapper on natural stone, just doesn't work in my opinion.
In the UK large format ceramic/porcelain is getting very popular , 12" x 24" is pretty standard now , its unusual to fix anything smaller than that on walls. I've done quite a lot of bathrooms with 13" x 40" ( or 330mm x 1000mm in metric ) . You need a big cutter to rip those lengthways.


----------



## onthelevel (Apr 6, 2011)

Just did a bathroom floor. Brought the Sigma 3B and wet saw. 
Only was able to snap 3 pieces, everything else was almost a full piece.
Overall, tile snappers are: :thumbup::thumbup:

Thinking about getting a smaller sigma push cutter. I'm kind of not liking the pull cutter. Have to be a little careful since you can hit the fence with the wheel, but it's not a big problem.


----------



## MarkJames (Nov 25, 2012)

Sigma vs Rubi. Impressive.


----------



## charimon (Nov 24, 2008)

onthelevel said:


> Thinking about getting a smaller sigma push cutter. I'm kind of not liking the pull cutter. Have to be a little careful since you can hit the fence with the wheel, but it's not a big problem.


http://www.protilertools.co.uk/sigm...1062/sigma-max-8mm-handle-45-53-55-63cm-24m08

Give these guys a call, this is the "max" push handle set for your 3B.
:thumbsup:


----------



## TNTRenovate (Aug 19, 2010)

njremodeler said:


> in my opinion . if you are doing a wall where all the cuts wold be the same i would say a wet saw would work better (and a straight layout). you make the cuts one time .
> If there is designs you and the walls need adjustments you might use a tile cutter(snaper)
> A SIGMA would be a great tool to have .


Unless they are exposed a snapper is way better.


----------



## TNTRenovate (Aug 19, 2010)

I picked up a Rubi 28" a few months back and love it. I know the Sigma is better, but I needed it that day and there is no where around here that sells them instock.

Next buy is a wet saw. I had a Menards rebate last year and got the MasterForce rail saw with it. Figured it was a good deal, pretty much FREE. Dang thing drips all over the place. I am thinking about selling it and getting the a new one.


----------



## the rock (Feb 27, 2011)

I can't believe anybody in this trade would think a snap cutter MIGHT even work on natural stone.


----------



## GO Remodeling (Apr 5, 2005)

the rock said:


> I can't believe anybody in this trade would think a snap cutter MIGHT even work on natural stone.


Depends on stone. I use it on travertine sometimes but use wet saw for finish cuts. Ever try it?


----------

